# My new grinder



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

And it ain't a Compak


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Very nice - looks great with the glass hopper


----------



## samjfranklin (Jan 1, 2015)

That looks swish! Does it hold the portafilter unsupported?


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

samjfranklin said:


> That looks swish! Does it hold the portafilter unsupported?


Yeah


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Ohhh very nice, its an Elektra Nino isn't it ?


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

marcuswar said:


> Ohhh very nice, its an Elektra Nino isn't it ?


It is


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

Sweet combo


----------



## malling (Dec 8, 2014)

love the look of the Nino, defiantly one of the best looking grinder out there, allot prettier then all those black tall towers .

a perfect choice for a Faema Legend


----------



## Garrys (Mar 19, 2015)

Also looks very posh


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Congrats Dennis welcome to the club, when is the major going up


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

coffeechap said:


> Congrats Dennis welcome to the club, when is the major going up


Not sure if I want to keep it or sell it Dave. Still waiting for you to reply to my text.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

on it


----------



## Bruce Boogie (Dec 1, 2014)

Looks fantastic.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Wow that is a pretty boss setup there fella. Kind of a coffee bean torture chamber feel to your corner with the industrial vibe you've got going on.


----------



## sjenner (Nov 8, 2012)

Now where have I seen one of those before?

Congratulations and ***echo Dave***... Is it black, or is that a reflection?

The attached tamper is very popular in my house, no fuss, no channelling or spritzers and everyone gets a flat level tamp.


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

I've taken the tamper off only because I'm using a 58.4 and it's polished chrome BTW



sjenner said:


> Now where have I seen one of those before?
> 
> Congratulations and ***echo Dave***... Is it black, or is that a reflection?
> 
> The attached tamper is very popular in my house, no fuss, no channelling or spritzers and everyone gets a flat level tamp.


----------

